

Offer HN: I can take on a Rails project. Pay (or not) at the end. - footalert

Hey HN,<p>I am a recent grad from a developing country and I am having an extraordinarily hard time to find work (in the states or Europe, here the wages are too low and I have no opportunity to evolve), even though I think I am fairly skilled developer for someone who is 23 years. I interned at a good company developing software and I am a regular follower of web and other news.<p>The downside to all of this is that all code I have written is closed source, so all my talk about how well maintained and well tested my code just doesnt fly with recruiters. Most ask for open source contributions and others wont even take on international applicants.<p>In light of this, I am reaching out to the HN community with a proposal. I will take on Rails projects and you choose to pay me depending on the quality of the result. This will get me off the ground in terms of marketable projects and I will be motivated to work because I might get paid.<p>What do you think?
======
gus_massa
The first day of each month there is a freelance offers/seekers thread. (Last
one <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5304173> .)

I'm not sure, but offering to work for free can be a problem, because some
people will think that you are not a serious developer. Perhaps you do a
sample site to show. For example a pets.com clone?

------
EnderMB
More often than not, recruiters couldn't care less about what open source code
you have out there. They only ask because they believe that amazing developers
spends all their free time writing open source code for free, and being able
to market this will get them their commission.

If you feel it's holding you back then just build a basic tool for yourself
and a personal website. I wrote a basic blog script and my own site, hosted it
on GitHub and in-house recruiters often eat it up. I've never used a recruiter
myself, but I've been sold "open source developers" that just happen to have a
GitHub profile.

If you just want work then I would highly recommend that you either find your
local Rails user group (if you have one), or find any local companies that use
Rails. If you have a local user group take a friend and you'll find plenty of
opportunities to hear about who uses Rails, and possibly even talk to people
that may be interested in hiring you.

------
jkaykin
1) You need to do some freelance work, that way you have a portfolio to show.

2) What is your email address/best way to contact you?

~~~
footalert
Hey!

Thank you for response. Get in touch with me at gootalert@gmail.com

Freelance offers are more than welcome.

~~~
jholman
This comment disagrees with your profile. One is a typo. Fix it.

~~~
footalert
Yep, sorry. Its my HN username, so footalert@gmail.com. I could no longer edit
my earlier typo.

------
samiur1204
Hey,

Check out <http://www.jobsuitors.com> and <http://blog.jobsuitors.com>.
Contact me if you're interested in the idea.

Good Luck!

------
mythriel
You should not make such an offer. Either ask a small fee for the project or
either get a cool idea and make a small app and post it on github, or maybe
you can start a small startup if you have a lot of time and just want to show
people your coding skills. Do not make deals that have an unknown outcome for
you

